# Scratches in cast iron top



## Jeff82780 (Mar 15, 2010)

Arrived home from work, only too notice that something had spilled on my new grizzzly table saw. whatever it was, it penetrated the cast iron top. So i used scotch brite and mineral spirits to remove it. It is now gone, but i have a bunch of ugly scratches now. I tried to wax, buff, and nothing is seeming to work. How can i get these scratches out??!?

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## David175 (Jan 14, 2011)

you can use fine sandpaper on a orbital sander


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Think about what you just did with 
*Scotch Brite* and *Mineral Spirits* on metal. It creates more scratches.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

This is why I'm glad I bought an older saw. It's like the story about the guy who buys a brand new truck and then immediately hits the hood with a hammer…no living with the pressure of a "perfect" automobile.

I routinely run my ROS over my cast iron top with 400 grit sand paper, sometimes with mineral spirits, sometimes not. Then I wax it down. I've heard people argue that sanding it will unflatten it, but I find that argument somewhat silly since a.) you aren't taking that much off of it and b.) there are enough pits (older saw) in the top (which pushes up parts of the surface) that it would be beneficial to remove those anyway.

With a new saw, I'd probably find an excuse to make it look "used" just so I wouldn't worry about screwing up the "newness."


----------



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

SANDING WILL UN-FLATTEN IT! It happened to me, the very back (to the right) of my cast iron top isn't flat. Its not a big issue. Never use a power sander if you do sand it (even with a very fine grit) it just takes too much off and even the slightest pressure change and you will sand more in a certain area. Personally I don't care about scratches on mine, as long as they are ONLY cosmetic. Its a tool not a beauty queen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would leave them. Leave it flat and not worry about it. Tools are to use, not to be pretty, even though it is nice while they still are. ;-)) Personally, I am always happy when the first little scratch happens so I can quit worrying about it!!


----------



## Jeff82780 (Mar 15, 2010)

You guys are right, I lost perception. "it's a tool, not a beauty queen" It just looked so nice out of the package, that i freaked out.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I wuz thinkin' 'bout takin' sum sandpaper and makin' overlappin' swirls like on an artsy fartsy plaster ceiling…but I digress…

FWIW, I had the chain from my 1-ton hoist fall from where I had it tied up and hit MY new Grizzly TS (about a month old at the time) from about 9ft and leave a bunch of BB-sized dings right in front of the blade area. That cured me. Now I ONLY worry about active rust. RUSTFREE works well and I have read where cast iron treated with this stuff seems to be more resistant to future rusting (assuming followup coating with a good wax like Boeshield T-9). Key is to ONLY spray the RUSTFREE on your rag and then wipe.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Many of my tools have battle scars. That's because they get used. Don't worry about it.


----------

